# Dilemma...Snowboarding Iron Vs. Clothing Iron



## wrathfuldeity

Get a little travel iron (they don't have holes) from the thrift store...50 cents. Setting...hot but not smokin the wax.


----------



## basso4735

I use a clothing iron. $8 at walmart and has been working fine for 2 waxes so far.


----------



## Leo

What's this $110 iron you speak of?

Wax Irons

Swix FX is great for the price. I know a few shops that use either this model or the Swix economy one.

I have a friend that uses a normal iron, but I don't recommend it. The heat on clothing irons are not consistent. Furthermore, the wax will build up in the steam holes as you run it over your board heating the wax unevenly as well.

Not the biggest deal, as my friend obviously has no complaints (he's not that experienced anyway). I personally wouldn't do it.


----------



## AcroPhile

Clothing Iron w/ an adjustable temperature dial FTW! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nefarious

I picked up a little Dakine iron. Think it was 40 or so. Works like a breeze and distributes the wax nicely. Probably could have found it cheaper but I bought it from my local shop.


----------



## ithrowplastic

First post here...woohoo 

I've been tuning for 15 years and use a regular old clothes iron. There is no need to buy one of those expensive kits that includes a special "wax" iron. Just make sure when the iron contacts your board it isn't hot enough to smoke the wax, and make sure you move it around to distribute the wax accordingly. Tuning is really quite easy to do. It typically takes me one beer per board.


----------



## Hurricane

ithrowplastic said:


> First post here...woohoo
> 
> I've been tuning for 15 years and use a regular old clothes iron. There is no need to buy one of those expensive kits that includes a special "wax" iron. Just make sure when the iron contacts your board it isn't hot enough to smoke the wax, and make sure you move it around to distribute the wax accordingly. Tuning is really quite easy to do. It typically takes me one beer per board.


X2 I've been using a cheapo iron I bought from Walmart 15+ years ago and I have never done any damage to a board.


----------



## basso4735

What temperature have you guys found works best on the clothes iron? I realize all are different but I have been using mine in between silk and cotton.


----------



## NWBoarder

I have used a regular iron for all of my waxing needs, and for my friends as well. Yes it has holes in ii, but they don't seem to pose any problem for me. The temperature is hit and miss. Start off with a low temp and work your way up until you find the right temp (no smoke coming from wax) and then just leave the iron set there. Just unplug it when you're done and your temp setting will never change. Eventually I'll pick up a true waxing iron, but until I do, i'll continue to use the regular, plain-old-clothes iron.


----------



## ithrowplastic

basso4735 said:


> What temperature have you guys found works best on the clothes iron? I realize all are different but I have been using mine in between silk and cotton.


I really have no idea what it's set at now. It's a pretty old school iron with just number settings. It is on the low end though. I adjust it ever time because some of the waxes tend to start to smoke at different temps depending on what temp it was meant for. No smoke from the wax and you are good to go.


----------



## Leo

Wow, lot of clothes iron users eh?

Curious, for you guys that have been doing this method a while, ever have to replace your iron? So the holes don't cause wax smoking?


----------



## notter123

Leo said:


> Wow, lot of clothes iron users eh?
> 
> Curious, for you guys that have been doing this method a while, ever have to replace your iron? So the holes don't cause wax smoking?


waxed my board about 10 times using a regular clothes iron and the only thing that has caused wax to smoke is trying to find the right temp and going a little bit too high...


----------



## NWBoarder

I think that whoever started the myth that holes on irons for waxing are bad just wanted to sell more waxing irons. The holes have never caused any smoking for me at least, and really, they are a non-issue IMO.


----------



## Leo

NWBoarder28 said:


> I think that whoever started the myth that holes on irons for waxing are bad just wanted to sell more waxing irons. The holes have never caused any smoking for me at least, and really, they are a non-issue IMO.


Makes me want to grab an old iron now 

Oh well, I already bought one recently anyway. Now to find a makeshift wax bench in my garage. I refuse to purchase vices and stuff. I just don't feel like I need to go that far lol.


----------



## Gskellig

I actually read an article in snowboarder magazine about using a heated up frying pan, as long as its smooth on the bottom.
I've used a clothes iron before. Try to get one without (or with less) holes. The travel one would be a good idea. Most important thing: KEEP IT MOVING. Just like with clothes, keeping it on the same spot too long is what can cause damage. (Even so, you shouldn't run into any problems)


----------



## veazer

Leo said:


> Now to find a makeshift wax bench in my garage. I refuse to purchase vices and stuff. I just don't feel like I need to go that far lol.


5 Gallon buckets work really well... Loosen your bindings, but don't take them allll the way off, then flip over the board, put em in the buckets. I put the buckets on folding chairs too, but recently i just put a block of wood under one side of the board and went no buckets. worked fine. Ultimately the key to a good wax job is patience, and letting the wax cool/harden for a long while b4 scraping. I normally let it sit for a full day.

OT: I have a burton waxing iron... got it because it was on closeout and cheaper than the others. ($30? maybe? i 4get) Only thing bad about conventional clothes iron is the lack of temp. controls being made specifically for waxing. Holes =/= problem.


----------



## Hurricane

NWBoarder28 said:


> I think that whoever started the myth that holes on irons for waxing are bad just wanted to sell more waxing irons. The holes have never caused any smoking for me at least, and really, they are a non-issue IMO.


Same here I've never had any issues with the holes collecting wax or anything. I'm a budget boarder, I'll stick with my cheapo walmart iron.:thumbsup:


----------



## PanHandler

Mini Crafting Iron-Assorted Colors : irons & accessories : sewing & quilting : Shop | Joann.com








$10 at joanns.


----------



## david_z

NWBoarder28 said:


> I think that whoever started the myth that holes on irons for waxing are bad just wanted to sell more waxing irons. The holes have never caused any smoking for me at least, and really, they are a non-issue IMO.


Damnit... they convinced me 

Sincerely,

proud owner of a Swix FX


----------



## Theboardroom360

*Iron temp*

I have literally just waxed my board with a normal clothing iron and it worked a treat! Start on a low temp (nylon/silk) and progressively move up to the wool mode and it should be absolutely fine. Just don't let the wax smoke!

theboardroom360 | "If it's my time , let's give the folks a good video!"


----------



## GunsN

I have bought Burton iron just now

Burton Hot Stick Iron Australian 230 Volt Black White New | eBay

I think it is good iron, I have bought this one because I need 230V


----------



## radiomuse210

I use a $7 iron from walmart. Works just fine, have never experienced smoking or anything - it doesn't have many holes, just a few around the top, but I don't think they make a difference anyway. Mine is set right on the line that separates wool and cotton.




Edit: Just realized this was an old thread brought back from the dead. Whoops.


----------



## elfridaauston87

I must suggest you to use Iron Clothing.


----------

